# Rifle From Hell



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Okay, for all you macho I can suck it up recoil fella's, here's your rifle.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_q ... le&search=


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've seen that sequence before, but it's still funny. There are at least 3 different rifles in the video. 2 bolt actions and a Ruger #1 (458 or 416 Rigby or custom I'd guess) and all of those guys except the last one look as though they've never shot a rifle in their life. The last guy rolls with the recoil as though it were no big deal, the rest look to be a bunch of pencil pushing waddies.

Edited to add:

How many of those guys will have a permanent flinch?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

.577 T REX, shooting a 750 grn bullet, muzzle velocity of 2473, (177.5 grns of RL 19) in a 13 lb rifle would generate 167 lbs of recoil. Thats a bit more then I care to tolerate.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Man that was good for a bunch of laughs. Thanks I needed that today.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Its old....just like the OP.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Jiffy said:


> Its old....just like the OP.


Is that really necessary?


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

thats funny


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Look up the 700 Nitro Express. A 14lbs model would have approx. 196ft-lbs of force. Thats a little intimidating. Although I would still love to shoot one just for grins! :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I would like to watch you shoot one just for grins.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> I would like to watch you shoot one just for grins.


 :beer: Name the place. I think I would shoot it left handed though, just in case it leaves my shoulder/arm a little tingly. I dont want to have to do everything left handed. Been there, done that, didnt like it.


----------

